# Bonding/ grounding for 400 amp ct



## highlandele (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, can everybody tell me your preferred method of bonding/grounding of a ct.. I'll have my ground rod coming into my ct, maybe water pipe ground, then my bonding bushings.. I'm constantly getting different answers on how to use bonding bushings/ grounds etc in a ct.. Here is a picture of the ct..I'll have 2 3" nipples connected from the ct to the main panel. Thanks!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The ct can is poco property and not necessarily subject to the nec. It's best to ask them how they want it bonded. I don't think there'd be any reason to bring your GECs to the ct can either. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

All your bonding will most likely be done at your first disconnect. Call your POCOand ask for their blue book, all your answers will be in there to install their equipment. You can probably download it off their website.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Here we would need grounding bushings and a useless ground rod. All other grounding and bonding would be done at the main disconnect / over current protection.


----------



## robertmorkel (May 18, 2015)

120/208V 400 Amp 3 phase 4 wire coming in from street underground in Rigid steel conduit.
Hits a 400amp non fused disconnect then the CT cabinet then the 400amp MCB Panel. 
No building steel (wood framed) with a 1 1/2" water service coming in near it - metal pipe.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Run your GEC(s) into your service equipment. Run a supply-side bonding jumper sized per 250.102(C)(1) from your service equipment into your CT enclosure. There you can land it onto a ground bushing and/or a lug or whatever.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Here the neutral would be bonded to the CT cabinet and again at the service disconnect. The code permits the grounded conductor to be used for all of the bonding on the line side of the service disconnect, but some utilities do no permit you to use the neutral to bond the CT cabinet.

Metallic raceways on the line side of the service disconnect would require bonding per one of the methods in 250.92.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mdfriday said:


> Here we would need grounding bushings and a useless ground rod. All other grounding and bonding would be done at the main disconnect / over current protection.


Bonding and grounding are different animals.


----------

